# Speed Testing



## 2twenty2

*This is not a question!*

I got myself a brand new shiny ISP (15Mb/s) and took it for a spin today around the world. 
IP and Provider blanked out for privacy reasons. 

North America / South America / Europe / Asia / Middle East / Australia

Here are my results:


----------



## 2twenty2

More


----------



## Cookiegal

Why did you post this in Thread Games though?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Why did you post this in Thread Games though?


Oops. Good question. Looks like its moving time. Thought I was in Random Discussion. Sorry


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem. I'll ship you up over there.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thank you!


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Cookiegal

I'll bet the speed on the move was faster than your ISP!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I'll bet the speed on the move was faster than your ISP!


----------



## 2twenty2

Another one from DSL reports ( North America only )


----------



## 2twenty2

Bored today so i did some more speed testing from various providers (North America)


----------



## 2twenty2

And more in (North America)


----------



## 2twenty2

Another boring day so............................................NetFlix speed test. Its so fast the cops 🚓 couldn't catch me


----------



## Johnny b

Since speed apps vary in results. how about posting links so we can compete on a level playing field?


Oh.....wait......I thought I was in the Game forum


----------



## Johnny b

DSL Reports:


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny b said:


> DSL Reports:
> 
> View attachment 276894


Ok buddy you're going way too fast. Pull over!


----------



## RT

I suppose most ISPs offer their own speed test, like mine does, but have been wary of the results.
Figure running it from their site might be wee bit biased on the faster side, doncha know.
So always used speedof.me whenever I wanted to check.
Thinking using the one test site would be more or less consistent.

Now, last I checked it my ISP is now linking to that as well.
So as long as I get close to what's advertised and don't notice glaring performance issues don't pay it much mind.

Of course, if getting a new provider, I'd do as you did, check it as independently as possible and multiple times too!


----------



## 2twenty2

I checked from multiple sites as possible and yes the results are only for curiosity and entertainment purposes only because the results are probably skewed. 😲


----------



## xerses

Download 300mbps- Upload 50mbps. ISP STOFA DK.


----------



## 2twenty2

xerses said:


> Download 300mbps- Upload 50mbps. ISP STOFA DK.


 Could you post a pic/screenshot of your results?


----------



## xerses

Dont know how to?


----------



## xerses

Hey I found out!


----------



## 2twenty2

Nice!


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Got my ping fixed and tweaked my speed ah bit.


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!


----------



## 2twenty2

LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal

Bringing up the rear and struggling to keep on going.....

Down = 2.52 Mbps
Up = 0.39

😭

And they still have the nerve to call it High Speed.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Cookiegal

Wait do you multiply that by 100 or something?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Wait do you multiply that by 100 or something?


Yes 😉 🤥


----------



## Gr3iz

Then divide by 4 add 2 and divide by 25 ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh, I get it now.


----------



## 2twenty2

Bored again so.............................


----------



## managed

Try this one :- www.speedtest.net


----------



## Johnny b

managed said:


> Try this one :- www.speedtest.net


I can't seem to get it to work.

Firefox 71.0.1 on Puppy Linux.


----------



## managed

Looks like you have to install it in Linux :- https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/run-speedtest-from-linux-terminal/

Not sure if it will work in Puppy even if you do the stuff at the link. What version of Puppy are you running ?


----------



## Johnny b

Tried it with Win 10, no joy.

It never found a server to link to, neither the multi nor the singular setting.


----------



## Johnny b

Maybe the string between the cans is faulty (  )


----------



## managed

It could be getting blocked by your security software, it works fine for me in Windows 10 and 7.


----------



## Johnny b

Probably


----------



## MisterEd51

Speedtest:
Ping: 28 ms
Download: 234.59 Mbps
Upload: 11.86 Mbps


----------



## Gr3iz

This morning ...


----------



## xerses

this is my current network speed.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## jvic




----------



## Gr3iz

I'll run mine again after I get my new modem. This one is unable to keep up with my ISP who keeps upping my speed ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I thought of upping my speed, but for what I do, what I have is sufficient. When streaming it doesn't buffer so I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not requesting upgrades, they are just providing it ...


----------



## 2twenty2

I know


----------



## Gr3iz

Picked up a new modem on Black Friday for a decent price. Tried to install it yesterday, but it wouldn't provision.Talked to Comcast for about :45 before we decided that the modem must be defective. 

I may try it again today. I'm wondering if they got my MAC address correct ...


----------



## RT

Think I'm bottle-necked a bit for going through a cable modem and thence through a dual channel router for WiFi...
When I bypass the router speeds are faster.
But all my EQ is kinda old...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Picked up a new modem on Black Friday for a decent price. Tried to install it yesterday, but it wouldn't provision.Talked to Comcast for about :45 before we decided that the modem must be defective.
> 
> I may try it again today. I'm wondering if they got my MAC address correct ...


I hate it when things like that happen. I bought new ram for my comp one day, put it in and all I got was a continuous beeeeeeeeeeeeeep. Returned that ram and got replacement, and worked like a charm.


----------

